# pregnant and getting married??



## maratobe

hi girls!
we are stuck in a bit of a pickle my fiance and i!
we have been trying for baby number 1 for coming up 21 cycles and my gyno has now put me on clomid to start next week....which is great but we are getting married in about 8ish months.....29th of january.....if i fall pregnant im gonna be around 7 months pregnant when i get married....
is it possible to still have a fantastic wedding, wearing an amazing dress......7 months pregnant??? lol
we thought that we would of been pregnant by the time of the wedding but it hasnt happened that way.....but if it doesnt happen either in 2 days (HAHAHA) or if we dont fall with the clomid in the next cycle we are going to wait until after we get married..... but there is a big possiblity that the clomid could work.....:shrug:
what to do lol


----------



## subaru555

Of course you can!

I'll be about 6 months pregnant next week on my wedding day and I've got the dress of my dreams (which i bought when not pregnant) We were trying to conceive for 6 years and when we booked the wedding it just happened before IVF x


----------



## maratobe

thank you!! and good luck and have fun on your wedding next week!!


----------



## Niki

Hi my sister was 6 months pregnant when she got married and she had the most amazing day. she was tired alot but it didnt stop her chatting and having her 1st dance with her hubby.. I'm sure you will be fine. try not to worry about anything and it will go smoothly :)


----------



## maratobe

thank you!
we are on a cycle of clomid this cycle so we will see what happens!!


----------



## buttonnose82

it sure is :)

I get married saturday and i'll be 25 weeks :) My dress has been designed and made just for me so is a perfect fit around bump and was actually alot less in cost than some of the ready made dresses i looked at!


----------



## maratobe

im just scared that if i order my dress, and then fall pregnant im not going to be able to wear it and i will have to buy another one!!
thank you for the replies


----------



## buttonnose82

maratobe said:


> im just scared that if i order my dress, and then fall pregnant im not going to be able to wear it and i will have to buy another one!!
> thank you for the replies

Speak to the people in the dress shop, that is what we did as I designed my dress before getting pregnant knowing we were TTC, basically i was told (if i had picked a pre designed dress) to just order in the next size up and avoid boning in the main bodice, if you get it through a good dress shop they should then be able to alter it so it fits perfectly on the day!


----------



## Heidi

If you get your dress from a bridal shop they will be able to advise you on the best type of dress to get so it can be altered as needed nearer the time of your wedding.

I ordered my dress when i was 3 months pregnant so only had a bloat belly and had my LO 12 DAYS before i got married so i had my final dress fitting two days before the wedding! they we're really great about it, i was so worried they wouldnt be able to alter it in time, they we're just fab!

Good luck :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## babytots

maratobe said:


> im just scared that if i order my dress, and then fall pregnant im not going to be able to wear it and i will have to buy another one!!
> thank you for the replies

I'm getting married just after my baby is born (hes due 3 weeks before) and was worried my dress won't fit. The lady in the bridal shop said if I bought a bigger size then she would be able to take it in where needed to fit around my saggy mummy tummy and big boobs. Most bridal shops will do this for you to ensure the dress is a perfect fit. 

Good luck with the clomid I really hope you get a lovely :bfp: soon! x


----------



## Heidi

babytots said:


> I'm getting married just after my baby is born (hes due 3 weeks before) and was worried my dress won't fit. The lady in the bridal shop said if I bought a bigger size then she would be able to take it in where needed to fit around my saggy mummy tummy and big boobs. Most bridal shops will do this for you to ensure the dress is a perfect fit.
> 
> Good luck with the clomid I really hope you get a lovely :bfp: soon! x

Thats the same as me! Our LO was due exactly 3 weeks before, and was 10 days late and i ended up with a C-Section but still did it!:thumbup:
Have you had lots of people telling you your mad? Thats all people kept saying to us but we showed them, the day went perfectly.

(Sorry to hijack your thread hun)


----------



## babytots

Heidi said:


> babytots said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting married just after my baby is born (hes due 3 weeks before) and was worried my dress won't fit. The lady in the bridal shop said if I bought a bigger size then she would be able to take it in where needed to fit around my saggy mummy tummy and big boobs. Most bridal shops will do this for you to ensure the dress is a perfect fit.
> 
> Good luck with the clomid I really hope you get a lovely :bfp: soon! x
> 
> Thats the same as me! Our LO was due exactly 3 weeks before, and was 10 days late and i ended up with a C-Section but still did it!:thumbup:
> Have you had lots of people telling you your mad? Thats all people kept saying to us but we showed them, the day went perfectly.
> 
> (Sorry to hijack your thread hun)Click to expand...

Hi hun had no one tell me I'm mad yet but am sure they will :haha: am hoping that my little man either comes 3 weeks early like my youngest did or if i reach my due date I get induced rather then be left to go over. 

I realy can't wait had the worst 2 years of my life so this year is going to be just perfect:cloud9: x


----------



## Heidi

babytots said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babytots said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting married just after my baby is born (hes due 3 weeks before) and was worried my dress won't fit. The lady in the bridal shop said if I bought a bigger size then she would be able to take it in where needed to fit around my saggy mummy tummy and big boobs. Most bridal shops will do this for you to ensure the dress is a perfect fit.
> 
> Good luck with the clomid I really hope you get a lovely :bfp: soon! x
> 
> Thats the same as me! Our LO was due exactly 3 weeks before, and was 10 days late and i ended up with a C-Section but still did it!:thumbup:
> Have you had lots of people telling you your mad? Thats all people kept saying to us but we showed them, the day went perfectly.
> 
> (Sorry to hijack your thread hun)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun had no one tell me I'm mad yet but am sure they will :haha: am hoping that my little man either comes 3 weeks early like my youngest did or if i reach my due date I get induced rather then be left to go over.
> 
> I realy can't wait had the worst 2 years of my life so this year is going to be just perfect:cloud9: xClick to expand...

I had people telling me to cancel the wedding, and that it would be silly to try and do both so close....:sleep:

It's the two most important days of your life, it will be a perfect year for you, you deserve it. Sorry for you previous losses :hugs:


----------



## cloud9

no i dont think you're crazy we're ttc now and get married in 6 1/2 months :thumbup: do whatever you and your OH feel is right! 
good luck! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

thank you girls!!
i told OH that if we fall pregnant then the only thing it will change about our wedding day is the size of my dress haha


----------



## Sausage121

I was planning my wedding for May next year, but have just found out I am pregnant so am moving it forward to Octoberish. I will be about 5 months gone by then and i am a size 22 normally so hopefully I wont be showing massivly. 

I am going wedding dress shopping with my preggers sister( shes 28 weeks) do I guess I could get her to try on some dresses for me if i want to see what they would look like with a bump in the :haha:


----------

